# da' bulls...



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

had a productive couple of days...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

snuck a jack in too:


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice. Those are some real toads! Are these Texas or La. bulls? 10wt.? :cheers:


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

flynut said:


> Nice. Those are some real toads! Are these Texas or La. bulls? 10wt.? :cheers:


TX, 12 wt...

sooner or later i'll get around to posting up LA fish from the winter.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

RUFcaptain said:


> Nice job!


thanks


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like you hit that window of nice weather for some near shore fly fishing. I bet that jack was a BLAST! That's on my list big time. Maybe this summer.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nah, that was inshore.

i've never caught a redfish out front.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet. Were you sight casting?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i was. i don't have the patience to dredge flies.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like the stockers are growing up. 

You weren't on the SimpleSkiff those days?


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice job, glad to see there is still some around


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ish said:


> i was. i don't have the patience to dredge flies.


Strong work and I agree about dredging flies. Seeing the fish eat the fly is at least half the reason I fly fish.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

nice fishes !!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet but I saw the jetties in one of the pics. Need to be more careful.LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone else not able to see the pics? 

All i see is this for all of the pics Ish posted:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/announcement.php?f=54&a=66


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

****


----------

